# Blew a speaker in my comp system now what?



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, 
Ive been using the logitech z2300 2.1 set and one of the speakers blew. I cant seem to find a way to buy a single speaker and Ive wanted to upgrade anyway.
Is there anyway I buy a set of bookshelves and use the sub and plate amp/ crossover to power them. It says its rated at 80x2rms for the speakers and the other 120 to the sub?
Thanks alot for the help


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody used these Swan D1080MkII


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would get them for the $115 price now


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> I've been looking for some active monitors for about $100-$150 dollars and came across some used pairs of both the M-Audio BX5a and Swan M200's.
> 
> I've searched around these forums (and people seem to like both) but can't seem to find any comparisons between them.
> 
> ...


It's your call


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> It's your call


Where did you get that quote from? Either way it wasnt very informative


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the AudioEngine A5 and they are fantastic. They are not flat like studio monitor, they have a small boost at the low end, but for me it's a good thing since i don't run a sub.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Would any of these work for a 2.1 home theater?


----------



## blacklisthunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are some reviews on the swans...

AnandTech: uATX System Buildup: Choosing Components

HiVi Swans D1080MKII Speakers Review | Hardware Secrets

Hope that helps.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

back when I was on the hunt for speakers the swans looked great. however tho. I ended up using a pair of av123 bookshelves I had and asked for a sonance amp for Christmas.... I am more than pleased with the results no sub but for most it wouldn't need it.

not the exact on but to give an idea.....
SONANCE POWER AMP. - SONAMP. 260 - eBay (item 380131752851 end time Nov-13-09 14:53:09 PST)

and a pair of these
Av123 xls image by mlschifter on Photobucket


----------



## blacklisthunter (Dec 3, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> back when I was on the hunt for speakers the swans looked great. however tho. I ended up using a pair of av123 bookshelves I had and asked for a sonance amp for Christmas.... I am more than pleased with the results no sub but for most it wouldn't need it.
> 
> not the exact on but to give an idea.....
> SONANCE POWER AMP. - SONAMP. 260 - eBay (item 380131752851 end time Nov-13-09 14:53:09 PST)
> ...


I have a pair of those ELT525 as well paired with an X-Sub & Tweak City Audio Amp with sub output. pretty good. I should try that Sonamp.. though i have a couple of Tripath amps ready to go.


----------

